# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Robocular 3D Scanner Forum >  Robucular compared to the Rubicon Scanner on KS

## ronnytedeski

I see that there are currently 2 3D scanners on Kickstarter.  One is this one (the Robocular), and the other is the Rubicon.  Does anyone of a comparison of features, resolution, etc on these?  I'm looking to back one, but just can't make up my mind which one.

Ron

----------


## robocular

Hi Ron,

Thanks for asking.

We have a generic competitor comparison table on our KS page now since a lot of people were asking about other scanners. This just compares ours to the typical sub-2000$ 3D scanner. 
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...r-for-everyone
It's in the section "How does it compare with a typical competitor?"

You can of course compare our models to others' and see the quality/detail difference.

Best regards
Robocular LLC

----------


## AndrewK

Here you go  :Smile:

----------


## benoitparent

I really like rubicon scanner but I currently have scanner sans fil and it works great :Smile:

----------

